# Does this show what you need about blanks?



## bikeshooter (Mar 30, 2014)

I have quite a pile of spalted wood to mill, dry and stabilize for sale.
Rather than take photos, I'm using a photo quality scanner. How does 
this image look? Does it tell you what you need to know before purchase?
Do I need to do anything different? The blanks were rotated 90 degrees
for each scan so you see all 4 sides. 

No need to be gentle with comments :biggrin:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it gives a pretty good idea


----------



## walshjp17 (Mar 30, 2014)

Works for me.


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks great to me.


----------



## plantman (Mar 30, 2014)

Excellent method of showng a blank !! The end grain shot is very interesting because it shows what you are going to get at the pen size level and not at the outside that will be cut away. Very smart idea.   Jim  S


----------



## mhbeauford (Mar 30, 2014)

I usually turn and finish (Shellawax) one from each lot to show the finished colors, they often look somewhat different than the blank with scale on it.


----------



## bikeshooter (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the comments folks - is is appreciated.

Anyone else?


----------



## Edward Cypher (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it captures the blanks very well.  Nice job!


----------



## stonepecker (Mar 30, 2014)

I like it.......it gives alot more information about the blanks as a whole.

Are any of these for sale?
I am interested in #'s.... 5-6-7


----------



## bikeshooter (Mar 31, 2014)

stonepecker said:


> I like it.......it gives alot more information about the blanks as a whole.
> 
> Are any of these for sale?
> I am interested in #'s.... 5-6-7



I'm working out some kinks to get these ready for sale. Should be ready to
go in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 16, 2014)

I really like it!


----------

